# Hostel Jobs



## JayGyles (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello

So i am looking for some info about hostel jobs in France and The Netherlands. I know of Hosteljobs.com, i was wondering if there were any other sites I could look into. The reason i'm asking for both France and Netherlands, is that i will be joining my girlfriend(Who is originally from Paris) out there for a little while. And then eventually we will both be moving to the Netherlands. 

So i would appreciate any help from anyone with regards to Hostel jobs out in either city. Just to give you a brief background of myself, I have about 5 years of experience in the hospitality industry. Most recently i was an assistant manager of a hostel iin London, England for a good 10 months ( November 2012-August 2013).

Thank you

Jason


----------

